# Mounting DVD drive shows error message: AutoSense failed



## mnlnl4 (May 13, 2012)

I have FreeBSD 9.0 stable installed on my desktop. The motherboard is MSI H67MA-E35 which has a H67 Step B3 chipset. SATA is set to AHCI mode. 

*W*hen I mount my DVD drive for the first time after boot, a error message shows in syslog:


```
(cd0:ahcich4:0:0:0): AutoSense failed
```

It doesn't reproduce after umount then mount again. Does anybody see the same behavior?


----------

